# Norfolk line Exec Lounge



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Came back over with Norfolk line last week and was given the Executive Lounge on production of Caravan Club cards. Free Beer, Coffee, Tea, Soft drinks, Newspapers, Fruit and snacks. Cost £20.00 each if you had to pay for it. Also an Internet lounge ( need your own laptop). Nice leather chairs to relax in. Nice to get something out of Caravan club membership.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, we used it when going over, but had the old tub when returning  
Supplies of comestibles were in limited supply, and no glasses for drinks, I'd have been a bit peeved if I'd paid for it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Exec lounge*

Hi

Do you just show your card or do your tickets have had to have been (that is very bad grammar) booked with CC?

Rapide561


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we didn't show them at check in - went to purser's office & they noted the numbers & told us where to go. According to the ads for norfolk line, it's supposed to be one per booking, but we both went in for free.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

The girl on check in issued two passes we presumed one for each card but she did not even check the cards let alone note the numbers. We then took these to the information desk on board and were shown to the lounge.


----------

